# Panel Moulding Bit Source



## cliffgolden (Jul 13, 2008)

My wife and I are slowly renovating (money is the operative word here) a 3 BR townhouse and have quite a bit of red oak panelling with moulding to create several different sized panels in rooms. Specifically our MBR.

I got into this router thing hoping I could make the panel moulding needed to make repairs. I've asked custom moulding companies and router bit speciality companies both where I can get the set of router bits (I think this will be a multi-cut project).

I have a picture of the moulding I sent with each of the email requests and have drwan a blank each time (this home was build in the early 80s). I don't need enough of the moulding to warrant an order, but there are enough needing repair warranting the cutters.

Any suggestions?


Cliff Golden


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Cliff,

Post the picture here and I will try to help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cliff

Here's one bit that can do most molding with just one bit.. 

Almost all the router Mfg. of router bits make one like it..


Multiform Molding Maker Router Bit

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_multi.html
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Make beautiful large and small moldings with your 1/2" shank router. This 2 flute Carbide Tipped bit with totally enclosed ball bearing guide will produce dozens of different profiles in one pass (depends on size of stock). With two or more passes the possible patterns are almost unlimited. Simply adjust the depth of cut and position of the fence to create beautiful large or small moldings. Any portion of the bit can be used to achieve the desired effect.


=======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliff, if you can't find a match or a combination of bits that will build your profile there is still hope. You can send a small cross section of your moulding to Whiteside and they will quote you on a custom bit. It wont be cheap, but it should be far less than ordering the moulding made by somebody else.


----------



## cliffgolden (Jul 13, 2008)

I took a digital pic of the moulding, but how do I post it? There is only a privision for URLs. I did notice Mike uses Adobe to post his graphics. 

Is there any add'l information on Whiteside? What's the URL, address, phone number, etc.

Thanks for the help.

Cliff Golden


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cliff

The help file below is the one I don't care for but I could not find the one I like that was made by Mark ( a help video) but the link below will show you how to do it..

I don't know why they hide it so well on the forum, it's one item that most new user want to learn how to do..

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/526-how-post-images.html

========


----------



## cliffgolden (Jul 13, 2008)

*Panel Router Availability*

Thnaks Ed for the pic attach info. Let's try this out and see if it works.
I just put a jpg graphic 140.3k on there and it took it.

Let's see if there's a bit out there for me to use.

kneadmor


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

After looking at the profile I am sure this was a custom knife set on a shaper or hand plane. I can not see how to make this profile with bits available. Perhaps another member will know of bits I am not familiar with that could be used in combination. I think your best bet is to contact Whiteside here: http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/

In addition to building a custom bit they will be able to sharpen it properly when the time comes. You have a very elegant moulding, and the ability to make more of it means potential sales to offset the cost. It is rare that a moulding is used for a single job. There must be others out there with this same moulding, and if you have the cutter they would be happy to deal with you. You might also offer the profile to local builders and contractors.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

See if you can find a shaper cutter that is like the molding. Then ask a local woodworking club if someone can run the molding for you.

Another option would be to use a molding head on the table saw. Such as this one.
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/089/sources/table-saw-molding-head/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cliff

Looks like it can be DONE with 3 router bits... and the table saw...

=========


----------



## cliffgolden (Jul 13, 2008)

Super! That's what I like . . . a can do attitude!!

How can I do it and which bits do I need. I is pretty smart, but not real sperienced.

kneadmor


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cliff

This is how I would do it ,, it will take a test or two to get it just right..

===========

Below you will also see a snapshot of some I made about a year ago, it's almost the same but not right on.


==========


----------

